# Web.de Mypage



## michelangel0 (7 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Als erstes mal... ein super Forum habt Ihr hier! Lese schon einige Zeit mit.
Nun zu meinem Anliegen. 2002!! habe ich bei web.de eine Page eingerichtet und der Jahresbeitrag von 15€ wurde per Lastschrift von meinem Konto abgebucht. Soweit so blöd. Rechnungen gingen an meine Email Adresse. Nach einem Kontowechsel vor 2 Jahren hatte ich das nicht auf dem Schirm und so ging die Geschichte an das Inkasso BID. Dort habe ich die Forderung bezahlt. Dumm nur, habe die Mypage Seite bei web.de daraufhin nicht gekündigt. Diese Jahr bekomme ich ein Inkassoschreiben von BFS risk & blablabla Inkasso. War ja irgendwie klar. Ich habe dort angerufen, man möge mir bitte die Originalrechnung zukommen lassen. Gesagt, geschehen. Habe dann endlich Web.de Mypage gekündigt und die Rechnung + Zinsen von Web.de bei web.de bezahlt. Habe eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten, mit folgendem Wortlaut:

*Das laufende Inkassoverfahren lassen wir aus Kulanz auf unsere Kosten einstellen.* 

Nun schreibt mir das Inkassounternehmen weiterhin und möchte noch Geld von mir.
Was ich natürlich nicht bezahlen möchte, da dieser Betrag die ursprüngliche Rechnung bei weitem übersteigt und ich die o.E. Antwort von web.de erhalten hatte.

Das Inkasso schreibt folgendes: Die Kosten haben Sie aufgrund Ihres Zahlungsverzuges als Verzugsschaden gemäß §§ 280 Abs. 1 und 2, 286 BGB zu ersetzen.

Die weitere Frage die sich mir stellt: Dass das Inkasso eine Adressermittlung in Rechnung stellt, da die Ursprungsrechnung an eine Email Adresse ging, ist ja ok, jedoch wieso werden diese Adressen in Nachgang dem Rechnungssteller nicht mitgeteilt? Dann kann sich das Inkasso ja jährlich bedienen.

Gebt mir einen Tipp bitte. Zum Teil ist die ganze Aktion ja auch meiner Dämmlichkeit geschuldet.

MfG
Michelangel0


----------



## Hippo (7 März 2014)

1 x Schreiben von web.de in Kopie an das Inkasso und feddisch.
Da steht eindeutig daß die das Verfahren auf ihre Kosten einstellen


----------

